
Reddit Is Suffocating “The_Donald.” - swamp40
https://humanevents.com/2019/09/26/reddit-is-suffocating-the_donald/
======
simonblack
_On June 12, 2016, [...] Unsurprisingly, just 3 days later Reddit altered the
website to prevent posts from The Donald from reaching the front page—ever._

That statement is not true.

Early in 2019 one of 'the_donald' posts hit Reddit's front page with a
thumbnail showing an iron lung. Being from a medical background, I commented
on the fact that I hadn't seen an iron lung for 50 years and I was surprised
that they still existed. In doing so, I unknowingly posted on the 'the_donald'
subreddit.

I then received a message that I was banned from some other third-party
subreddit purely because I had committed the crime of posting on 'the_donald'

When I posted in one of my usual subreddits commenting on this strange set of
circumstances, my new posting complaint was "disappeared" within minutes. That
was pure censorship.

So ended my ten-year association with Reddit. I logged out and have never
logged in again since.

~~~
metalliqaz
Reddit is a collection of mini-fiefdoms, and they are all run according to
some rando's personal preferences. Not surprising you may not want to engage
with a system like that. It should be noted, however, that the_donald are
pioneers and the most strict adherents to that kind of censorship. They ban
anything and everything that isn't pure worship of their demigod. I'm banned
from both that sub and /r/conservative, having never posted in either of them.

------
metalliqaz
... and nothing of value was lost.

